# Are car parts really that expensive in Spain?



## n455

Hi all,

I'm driving over to Spain and I've heard from a few people that car parts are really expensive over there? Is this true? And why is this the case? 

I'm thinking about bringing some brand new parts over to sell there to cover my travelling costs but is it worth it?

Thanks guys


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm driving over to Spain and I've heard from a few people that car parts are really expensive over there? Is this true? And why is this the case?
> 
> I'm thinking about bringing some brand new parts over to sell there to cover my travelling costs but is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks guys


I'm told that they are, yes (don't drive, so can't say first hand)

I'm not sure that what you are proposing would be quite legal though - & there are plenty of registered & insured companies moving things from one country to another.................


----------



## n455

xabiachica said:


> I'm told that they are, yes (don't drive, so can't say first hand)
> 
> I'm not sure that what you are proposing would be quite legal though - & there are plenty of registered & insured companies moving things from one country to another.................


thanks need to look into it


----------



## Aron

I bought 4 new tyres for my CRV and the cost was about the same. I always have the servicing done by the main agent and that is a lot cheaper than the UK, including parts.


----------



## n455

Aron said:


> I bought 4 new tyres for my CRV and the cost was about the same. I always have the servicing done by the main agent and that is a lot cheaper than the UK, including parts.


thats a first i have heard as i have been reading up n its been the other way more expensive in spain

thanks for message anyway


----------



## linken1647

We have an American pick up truck so can't buy parts here anyway. We buy them on the internet and get them shipped here from the US but our local Ford garage is happy to fit them for us and doesn't rip us off for fitting the parts we supply nor for giving the truck a full service. You could always do the same


----------



## n455

linken1647 said:


> We have an American pick up truck so can't buy parts here anyway. We buy them on the internet and get them shipped here from the US but our local Ford garage is happy to fit them for us and doesn't rip us off for fitting the parts we supply nor for giving the truck a full service. You could always do the same


could you not get those parts from spain


----------



## jonmlb748

don't really see how you would know what to bring and how to sell,car parts can be expensive ie €70 for brake pads (Volvo v40)in uk £25 for same quality. water pump €270 Spain,£45inc shipping from uk (landrover defender).plus the Internet has made it simpler and often quicker to order from uk than traipsing round the motor factors then being told to come back next week to pick up.tyres seem pretty much similar though I do know of people shipping them from the uk also.i also know of people shipping completely all building materials needed for a reform and that's to Mallorca!


----------



## n455

jonmlb748 said:


> don't really see how you would know what to bring and how to sell,car parts can be expensive ie €70 for brake pads (Volvo v40)in uk £25 for same quality. water pump €270 Spain,£45inc shipping from uk (landrover defender).plus the Internet has made it simpler and often quicker to order from uk than traipsing round the motor factors then being told to come back next week to pick up.tyres seem pretty much similar though I do know of people shipping them from the uk also.i also know of people shipping completely all building materials needed for a reform and that's to Mallorca!


see hu gives me a shout if they needed out y isit so expensive tho


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> see hu gives me a shout if they needed out y isit so expensive tho


are you offering to bring things out to order?


----------



## 213979

linken1647 said:


> We have an American pick up truck so can't buy parts here anyway. We buy them on the internet and get them shipped here from the US but our local Ford garage is happy to fit them for us and doesn't rip us off for fitting the parts we supply nor for giving the truck a full service. You could always do the same


Yeehaw!
What do you have? 
I saw a white F-350 for sale up here a few years back. If it wouldn't have been a completely and utterly ridiculous buy, I would have considered it!


----------



## gus-lopez

main dealer hourly rates here are 37+iva. Friend pays £72 inc vat in the UK for same ,a Peugeot dealer.
service parts at M/dealers tend to include big discounts. they do here anyway. servicing is far cheaper than the UK.
Parts on the other hand tend , in the majority to be 3x the UK cost.
I ship in loads after checking with online spanish suppliers that I use. 
Recent; 
alternator , best here 440+delivery. UK = £109 +£15 del.
maf sensors best €220. Uk= £52 +postage.
exhaust €1000  UK=£356 
brake cylinder €40 UK =£14

The listis endless. Some parts like steering joints , radiators ,condensers for A/c ,oil,fuel & air filters are the same or cheaper online. I use a company in Barcelona & always start there. 

Local factors tend to keep 'consumables ' for all the majority of models & availability of wings, doors, bonnets boots bumpers , wing mirrors , etc is nearly off the shelf. I think that must tell you something. Local factors , & we have at least 4 here plus stand-alone oil & filter suppliers, Bosch,Magnetti-Marrelli, Lucas dealers. All do a roaring trade.
Anything to do with lights & lighting in the BoschMML dealer is always cheaper here as they'll give discounts as well. In addition our local bloke goes out of his way NOT to sell you something if he thinks you don't need it.
If i didn't get a 50% discount on my auto-gearbox oil it would be cheaper to have it delivered from the UK.

On the other hand there are some advantages . You still get stand-alone vehicle electrical engineers , capable of checking , testing & rebuilding anything. where in the UK can you get a starter motor commutator for a 55 year old tractor off the shelf ? Box was a bit dusty . :lol:
A lotof the time they will check out stuff & refuse any payment whatsoever, no matter how hard you try !
Accident repairs, resprays are far cheaper here then Uk.
New wing on a MPV, realigned , resprayed & all around bumper to blend in, 120€ !!! Rest of vehicle machine polished as well . :clap2:
I put the parts prices down to centralised distribution & locals only holding run-of-the-mill consumables & ordering the rest overnight or if not in the local distribution site it could be 3 days to a week or more.
Don't get me started on automatic gearbox repairers/parts ! 


last week I wanted a remote oil filter housing . After wasting 5 hours & visiting & calling 17 different factors, tractor dealers , specialist machinery suppliers , I gave up & bought one from the Uk delivered in 3 days.
Even parts from licensed scrap yards are eye watering. You can ship in a fully reconditioned engine or gearbox cheaper than it will cost in a scrapyard. 

We have 3 huge licensed vehicle dismantlers here. All do an excellent trade all 3 owners are millionaires !!
Also You often see mechanics from main dealers in them collecting parts that are on long back order!!
Around here you can get excellent radiator re-builds, 4 companies in Lorca alone. 
None are able to supply you with a radiator cap ???????? even the factors don't keep many in stock & if like me you require the 'mini' ones fitted to many asian vehicles then it's a week delivery & sky high price. 

It's entertaining though ! :rofl:


----------



## n455

xabiachica said:


> are you offering to bring things out to order?


depends wat kind of reply i get regarding it


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> depends wat kind of reply i get regarding it


ahhh

I was hoping that you weren't.... cos advertising to do that (or any kind of advertising) would be against forum rules, without Premium Membership...............


----------



## n455

xabiachica said:


> ahhh
> 
> I was hoping that you weren't.... cos advertising to do that (or any kind of advertising) would be against forum rules, without Premium Membership...............


well am not advertising am just seeing wat reply i get


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> well am not advertising am just seeing wat reply i get


that's OK then.....


----------



## n455

gus-lopez said:


> main dealer hourly rates here are 37+iva. Friend pays £72 inc vat in the UK for same ,a Peugeot dealer.
> service parts at M/dealers tend to include big discounts. they do here anyway. servicing is far cheaper than the UK.
> Parts on the other hand tend , in the majority to be 3x the UK cost.
> I ship in loads after checking with online spanish suppliers that I use.
> Recent;
> alternator , best here 440+delivery. UK = £109 +£15 del.
> maf sensors best €220. Uk= £52 +postage.
> exhaust €1000  UK=£356
> brake cylinder €40 UK =£14
> 
> The listis endless. Some parts like steering joints , radiators ,condensers for A/c ,oil,fuel & air filters are the same or cheaper online. I use a company in Barcelona & always start there.
> 
> Local factors tend to keep 'consumables ' for all the majority of models & availability of wings, doors, bonnets boots bumpers , wing mirrors , etc is nearly off the shelf. I think that must tell you something. Local factors , & we have at least 4 here plus stand-alone oil & filter suppliers, Bosch,Magnetti-Marrelli, Lucas dealers. All do a roaring trade.
> Anything to do with lights & lighting in the BoschMML dealer is always cheaper here as they'll give discounts as well. In addition our local bloke goes out of his way NOT to sell you something if he thinks you don't need it.
> If i didn't get a 50% discount on my auto-gearbox oil it would be cheaper to have it delivered from the UK.
> 
> On the other hand there are some advantages . You still get stand-alone vehicle electrical engineers , capable of checking , testing & rebuilding anything. where in the UK can you get a starter motor commutator for a 55 year old tractor off the shelf ? Box was a bit dusty . :lol:
> A lotof the time they will check out stuff & refuse any payment whatsoever, no matter how hard you try !
> Accident repairs, resprays are far cheaper here then Uk.
> New wing on a MPV, realigned , resprayed & all around bumper to blend in, 120€ !!! Rest of vehicle machine polished as well . :clap2:
> I put the parts prices down to centralised distribution & locals only holding run-of-the-mill consumables & ordering the rest overnight or if not in the local distribution site it could be 3 days to a week or more.
> Don't get me started on automatic gearbox repairers/parts !
> 
> 
> last week I wanted a remote oil filter housing . After wasting 5 hours & visiting & calling 17 different factors, tractor dealers , specialist machinery suppliers , I gave up & bought one from the Uk delivered in 3 days.
> Even parts from licensed scrap yards are eye watering. You can ship in a fully reconditioned engine or gearbox cheaper than it will cost in a scrapyard.
> 
> We have 3 huge licensed vehicle dismantlers here. All do an excellent trade all 3 owners are millionaires !!
> Also You often see mechanics from main dealers in them collecting parts that are on long back order!!
> Around here you can get excellent radiator re-builds, 4 companies in Lorca alone.
> None are able to supply you with a radiator cap ???????? even the factors don't keep many in stock & if like me you require the 'mini' ones fitted to many asian vehicles then it's a week delivery & sky high price.
> 
> It's entertaining though ! :rofl:


the company in barca any details on thm.
it seems like u buzz of it all


----------



## n455

n455 said:


> the company in barca any details on thm.
> it seems like u buzz of it all


u rekon there would be a demand for bits n bats from england


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> u rekon there would be a demand for bits n bats from england


tbh - from what gus posted it's easy enough to source things online from the UK for very little postage - I can't see how you'd make enough money to make it worth the effort


----------



## n455

xabiachica said:


> tbh - from what gus posted it's easy enough to source things online from the UK for very little postage - I can't see how you'd make enough money to make it worth the effort


a see were ur coming from buh hopefully with my new job a could be going to uk n bk every week or two


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> a see were ur coming from buh hopefully with my new job a could be going to uk n bk every week or two


well if you were doing it on a regular basis - ie as a business - you'd have to register as self-employed & pay autónomo of upwards of 260€ a month on the income ......+ income tax 

I would think you'd need some sort of insurance too, for transporting goods

and I wouldn't be at all surprised if you needed some kind of import licence -after all, you'd be importing them & selling them on


----------



## n455

xabiachica said:


> well if you were doing it on a regular basis - ie as a business - you'd have to register as self-employed & pay autónomo of upwards of 260€ a month on the income ......+ income tax
> 
> I would think you'd need some sort of insurance too, for transporting goods
> 
> and I wouldn't be at all surprised if you needed some kind of import licence -after all, you'd be importing them & selling them on


thanks i understand. just seeing what information i get back to be honest. May be Spanish garages in small towns were there is no British garages may not know parts are cheaper from the uk. i didnt think i would have a response like this already.


Thanks xabiachica


----------



## gus-lopez

In all honesty a few have tried but haven't come to anything . If you were thinking of taking on locals in whatever area you'd need a bottomless pit of money for stock & no guarantee that they'd buy from you even at lower prices as , around here anyway, everyone is related to everyone else, even if they don't realise it, & they stick to who they know.
It is only the younger ones that MIGHT do some of their own repairs , & the older Brits , otherwise your market is limited to the garages.You have to take into account as well here that customising , as in body mods, suspension,light alterations & additions, bull-bars, tow bars , etc;etc;etc; are all required to be done by registered installers that have the legal right to issue certificates to allow the work to be included on the log book. Which is required to be legal.
You also have to remember that somebody repairing there own vehicle here is still looked upon as magic ; unheard of. 
As someone who rebuilt our house, new roof, all electrics, plumbing, building ,pool, fencing gates+ automation, welding , rerfigeration,A/C , any engineering, all vehicle & machinery repairs, etc; etc. i'm looked upon as something between the second coming & the Devil's work ! :lol:
The lot I use mainly are Oscaro.es in Barcelona.They ship all over the peninsular & France.

Venta online de recambios de automóvil nuevos ? Repuestos de coche originales baratos - Envío 48h
Only Spanish or French language though.


----------



## linken1647

We needed a new electronic modem for the automatic lift up pick-up truck bed. It could only be bought from a Lincoln dealer in the US. My husband and a friend then fitted it. For basic things such as plugs, oil filter, spark plugs, we have a friend who regularly works in the US so we order them on-line at AutoZone and he collects them and brings them out to us or ships them on when he gets back to the UK. Otherwise we order on-line. We asked at our local motor accessory shop and they didn't even have the part numbers in their book and Ford couldn't supply them so we just do it ourselves and get Ford to fit them Its all simple.


----------



## n455

linken1647 said:


> We needed a new electronic modem for the automatic lift up pick-up truck bed. It could only be bought from a Lincoln dealer in the US. My husband and a friend then fitted it. For basic things such as plugs, oil filter, spark plugs, we have a friend who regularly works in the US so we order them on-line at AutoZone and he collects them and brings them out to us or ships them on when he gets back to the UK. Otherwise we order on-line. We asked at our local motor accessory shop and they didn't even have the part numbers in their book and Ford couldn't supply them so we just do it ourselves and get Ford to fit them Its all simple.


so if there was a demand for bits like that and you would know that someone was coming from the uk every other week. so you rekon if garages knew that and they needed parts they would be interested. plus if they were told they would only have to pay for the parts once they receive them. with that there is the trust that they would not be getting ripped off.


----------



## n455

gus-lopez said:


> main dealer hourly rates here are 37+iva. Friend pays £72 inc vat in the UK for same ,a Peugeot dealer.
> service parts at M/dealers tend to include big discounts. they do here anyway. servicing is far cheaper than the UK.
> Parts on the other hand tend , in the majority to be 3x the UK cost.
> I ship in loads after checking with online spanish suppliers that I use.
> Recent;
> alternator , best here 440+delivery. UK = £109 +£15 del.
> maf sensors best €220. Uk= £52 +postage.
> exhaust €1000  UK=£356
> brake cylinder €40 UK =£14
> 
> The listis endless. Some parts like steering joints , radiators ,condensers for A/c ,oil,fuel & air filters are the same or cheaper online. I use a company in Barcelona & always start there.
> 
> Local factors tend to keep 'consumables ' for all the majority of models & availability of wings, doors, bonnets boots bumpers , wing mirrors , etc is nearly off the shelf. I think that must tell you something. Local factors , & we have at least 4 here plus stand-alone oil & filter suppliers, Bosch,Magnetti-Marrelli, Lucas dealers. All do a roaring trade.
> Anything to do with lights & lighting in the BoschMML dealer is always cheaper here as they'll give discounts as well. In addition our local bloke goes out of his way NOT to sell you something if he thinks you don't need it.
> If i didn't get a 50% discount on my auto-gearbox oil it would be cheaper to have it delivered from the UK.
> 
> On the other hand there are some advantages . You still get stand-alone vehicle electrical engineers , capable of checking , testing & rebuilding anything. where in the UK can you get a starter motor commutator for a 55 year old tractor off the shelf ? Box was a bit dusty . :lol:
> A lotof the time they will check out stuff & refuse any payment whatsoever, no matter how hard you try !
> Accident repairs, resprays are far cheaper here then Uk.
> New wing on a MPV, realigned , resprayed & all around bumper to blend in, 120€ !!! Rest of vehicle machine polished as well . :clap2:
> I put the parts prices down to centralised distribution & locals only holding run-of-the-mill consumables & ordering the rest overnight or if not in the local distribution site it could be 3 days to a week or more.
> Don't get me started on automatic gearbox repairers/parts !
> 
> 
> last week I wanted a remote oil filter housing . After wasting 5 hours & visiting & calling 17 different factors, tractor dealers , specialist machinery suppliers , I gave up & bought one from the Uk delivered in 3 days.
> Even parts from licensed scrap yards are eye watering. You can ship in a fully reconditioned engine or gearbox cheaper than it will cost in a scrapyard.
> 
> We have 3 huge licensed vehicle dismantlers here. All do an excellent trade all 3 owners are millionaires !!
> Also You often see mechanics from main dealers in them collecting parts that are on long back order!!
> Around here you can get excellent radiator re-builds, 4 companies in Lorca alone.
> None are able to supply you with a radiator cap ???????? even the factors don't keep many in stock & if like me you require the 'mini' ones fitted to many asian vehicles then it's a week delivery & sky high price.
> 
> It's entertaining though ! :rofl:


gus quick question for you. do you rekon if so many garages knew sum1 was coming up every so often. you think they would like parts they needed and the advantage is they dont pay for them until the receive the parts. (no trust issues then)


----------



## VFR

Hi N455.

I see that you text a lot in the UK. 

Anyway............
Spain is a big place & we need to know *where* you are transiting through in the UK, and of course *what is your route* down through Spain to arrive at you final destination ?

How will you deliver my spare parts if you are heading for Malaga coming via NW Spain as they only come to £50 & normal postage around £10 or so.
Mind you some seats would be to much to post & big engine parts as well, so to make this work will need a good deal more thought ?

BTW to those who do not know, most main dealers here & many garages will happily fit parts bought in from the UK unlike what happens in the UK.


----------



## Stravinsky

n455 said:


> so if there was a demand for bits like that and you would know that someone was coming from the uk every other week. so you rekon if garages knew that and they needed parts they would be interested. plus if they were told they would only have to pay for the parts once they receive them. with that there is the trust that they would not be getting ripped off.


Are you actually aware how much it will cost you to get from the UK to here? And then distribute the car parts you have bought to different destinations?

Have you actually researched how much more expensive car parts are here, as opposed to the cost of same car parts in the UK?

Theres a reason why UK goods are more expensive here than they are in the UK, and thats because they are imported.  Importing means extra costs, and that goes on the price of the goods.

So for you to actually do this (unless you are doing the trip anyway for another reason) you wont be making much profit on them. My car servicing here is less than I paid in the UK, so I'm making a stab in the dark and saying that the difference just aint worth the bother unless you have a major turnover of parts, i.e. bulk


----------



## n455

Thanks for all your comments guys, sorry if I misled you on what I was getting at, I meant to say bringing parts over for garages not for public, for instance a garage has a car booked in next week for brake pads something which I could deliver well in time. That's obviously if parts like that are alot cheaper here?


----------



## 213979

How is your Spanish?


----------



## n455

elenetxu said:


> How is your Spanish?


not very good lol but have a friend who is fluent in spanish.


----------



## Stravinsky

n455 said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys, sorry if I misled you on what I was getting at, I meant to say bringing parts over for garages not for public, *for instance a garage has a car booked in next week for brake pads something which I could deliver well in time.* That's obviously if parts like that are alot cheaper here?


OK, well I am taking a van back on Saturday to the UK. The Ferry cost from Bilbao is £517, then there's the toll from Here up there an the fuel, and the fuel in the UK

I could go through France I guess where the Tunnel is less than £100, but then I have the fuel and two days drive and the Tolls all the way through France which for a car are €130

Please think about it carefully


----------



## n455

Stravinsky said:


> OK, well I am taking a van back on Saturday to the UK. The Ferry cost from Bilbao is £517, then there's the toll from Here up there an the fuel, and the fuel in the UK
> 
> I could go through France I guess where the Tunnel is less than £100, but then I have the fuel and two days drive and the Tolls all the way through France which for a car are €130
> 
> Please think about it carefully


but i have to get my van to spain for other business anyway. so i would be going up with a empty van. why drive empty when i can fill it up.


----------



## Stravinsky

n455 said:


> but i have to get my van to spain for other business anyway. so i would be going up with a empty van. why drive empty when i can fill it up.


That, you didnt say ....


----------



## n455

Stravinsky said:


> OK, well I am taking a van back on Saturday to the UK. The Ferry cost from Bilbao is £517, then there's the toll from Here up there an the fuel, and the fuel in the UK
> 
> I could go through France I guess where the Tunnel is less than £100, but then I have the fuel and two days drive and the Tolls all the way through France which for a car are €130
> 
> Please think about it carefully


how much did it cost to get your van down to spain. driving is not a issue for me either as the journey would be split between two.


----------



## XTreme

n455 said:


> thanks i understand. just seeing what information i get back to be honest. May be Spanish garages in small towns were there is no British garages may not know parts are cheaper from the uk. i didnt think i would have a response like this already.
> 
> Thanks xabiachica


Those are the people who would *never* buy from you! Simply because they've always used their local supplier......and are probably even related to him. The Spanish will not change their ways. Ever!

Plus, most are involved in the local business associations who encourage members to support the other local business. They won't go against the grain.

The other point is that with the thousands of different parts options right across all the makes and models, you'd have no hope whatsoever of covering all the bases.

Plus.....the garages need to be confident there's a returns policy in place along with a warranty claims procedure.....you've got no hope of matching a local supplier in that respect.

Take it from somebody who's been in business here for some years.....this idea is a non-starter.


----------



## n455

XTreme said:


> Those are the people who would *never* buy from you! Simply because they've always used their local supplier......and are probably even related to him. The Spanish will not change their ways. Ever!
> 
> Plus, most are involved in the local business associations who encourage members to support the other local business. They won't go against the grain.
> 
> The other point is that with the thousands of different parts options right across all the makes and models, you'd have no hope whatsoever of covering all the bases.
> 
> Plus.....the garages need to be confident there's a returns policy in place along with a warranty claims procedure.....you've got no hope of matching a local supplier in that respect.
> 
> Take it from somebody who's been in business here for some years.....this idea is a non-starter.


with all due respect to you. with my contacts in the uk if there were 4 different parts for that one part i could take all four. if the item is cheaper i am sure a mechanic would like to make that extra 10 euros and charge his customer the normal price. plus i am not going to do it as a business as i am going to be in spain every other week on other business any way. on the plus side for the mechanic and trust he would only have to pay for the part once he has got it from me in person.


----------



## Stravinsky

n455 said:


> how much did it cost to get your van down to spain. driving is not a issue for me either as the journey would be split between two.


It didnt, I hired a one way van from here



XTreme said:


> Those are the people who would *never* buy from you! Simply because they've always used their local supplier......and are probably even related to him. The Spanish will not change their ways. Ever!
> 
> Plus, most are involved in the local business associations who encourage members to support the other local business. They won't go against the grain.
> 
> The other point is that with the thousands of different parts options right across all the makes and models, you'd have no hope whatsoever of covering all the bases.
> 
> Plus.....the garages need to be confident there's a returns policy in place along with a warranty claims procedure.....you've got no hope of matching a local supplier in that respect.
> 
> Take it from somebody who's been in business here for some years.....this idea is a non-starter.


Good points



n455 said:


> with all due respect to you. with my contacts in the uk if there were 4 different parts for that one part i could take all four. if the item is cheaper i am sure a mechanic would like to make that extra 10 euros and charge his customer the normal price. plus i am not going to do it as a business as i am going to be in spain every other week on other business any way. on the plus side for the mechanic and trust he would only have to pay for the part once he has got it from me in person.


I honestly think you are being a bit niaive about this, and I'm not sure if you understand the Spanish way of doing things

Please go ahead and try if you really feel you ought to

People come and live here and try to get into the supply or trade business ... they simply cant because the Spanish just wont do things they way you are suggesting

Try something else. One of the locals does a mail & parcel delivery on a regular basis, although it has taken years to establish


----------



## n455

Stravinsky said:


> It didnt, I hired a one way van from here
> 
> 
> 
> Good points
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think you are being a bit niaive about this, and I'm not sure if you understand the Spanish way of doing things
> 
> Please go ahead and try if you really feel you ought to
> 
> People come and live here and try to get into the supply or trade business ... they simply cant because the Spanish just wont do things they way you are suggesting
> 
> Try something else. One of the locals does a mail & parcel delivery on a regular basis, although it has taken years to establish


starvinsky what do you do for a living out of curiousity.


----------



## xabiaxica

n455 said:


> not very good lol but have a friend who is fluent in spanish.


& does this friend have enchufe with dozens/hundreds of garages?


----------



## Stravinsky

n455 said:


> starvinsky what do you do for a living out of curiousity.


Apart from being a company director of a private online automotive club, I do nothing because I am able to live off the profits of my previous business


----------



## Overandout

This thread is confusing!

Prices that the consumer pays in Spain for car parts are, as has been pointed out, generally a lot higher than in the UK.

However, these are obviously not the prices a garage pays for parts when repairing a car for a customer!

As an example, I needed a brush pack for the alternator of my car a few years back and I needed it in a hurry.

In the motor factors close to my house they were quoting me around 30€ but I would have to order it and wait for delivery. Online from ECP or GSF in the UK it would have been about 12 pounds plus postage, i.e. quite a bit cheaper but no quicker.

In the end I went to my local mechanic (knowing that they could get parts same day from a trade warehouse) and they got me one that very afternoon for 12€ (they didn't charge me any profit as they did no real work and I know them quite well).

So, even though the consumer price was about 50% higher than the UK price plus postage, the trade price in Spain was actually cheaper than the UK consumer price, so how would this "business" work?


----------



## snikpoh

Another example of how prices are MUCH higher in UK.

I needed a new motor for my Volvo wing mirror. I tried local garages but they all had to get it from a Volvo main dealer. I therefore tried a Volvo main dealer direct myself - same price.

I then contacted a main dealer in Uk. Including delivery, I saved myself £50 by getting it from UK.


It's nothing to do with where they source the goods because I suspect they all come from Volvo in Sweden anyway.

For some stupid reason, the mark-up here in Spain is just so much more!



I think the OP would be better off taking orders for goods from somewhere like Argos, or maybe even one of the clothes retailers.


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> Another example of how prices are MUCH higher in UK.
> 
> I needed a new motor for my Volvo wing mirror. I tried local garages but they all had to get it from a Volvo main dealer. I therefore tried a Volvo main dealer direct myself - same price.
> 
> I then contacted a main dealer in Uk. Including delivery, I saved myself £50 by getting it from UK.
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with where they source the goods because I suspect they all come from Volvo in Sweden anyway.
> 
> For some stupid reason, the mark-up here in Spain is just so much more!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the OP would be better off taking orders for goods from somewhere like *Argos, or maybe even one of the clothes retailers*.


a lot of them deliver to Spain anyway...


----------



## VFR

OK n455 I have some spares need picking up in Burton on Trent & bringing to Valencia.
They are a set of car seats (front/rear) and can you give me an idea of cost & ETA.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

snikpoh said:


> Another example of how prices are MUCH higher in UK.
> 
> I needed a new motor for my Volvo wing mirror. I tried local garages but they all had to get it from a Volvo main dealer. I therefore tried a Volvo main dealer direct myself - same price.
> 
> I then contacted a main dealer in Uk. Including delivery, I saved myself £50 by getting it from UK.
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with where they source the goods because I suspect they all come from Volvo in Sweden anyway.
> 
> For some stupid reason, the mark-up here in Spain is just so much more!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the OP would be better off taking orders for goods from somewhere like Argos, or maybe even one of the clothes retailers.


Is the highlighted right, or should it read much higher here than in the UK??????????
Perhaps it's just me. If so, delete this post.


----------



## snikpoh

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is the highlighted right, or should it read much higher here than in the UK??????????
> Perhaps it's just me. If so, delete this post.


Oooops - well spotted. At least someone reads my posts.

Should have said " .... much higher THAN in UK"


----------



## stephanie m

Do Portugal, they charge stupid money for parts, you could make a killing


----------



## Brit (really)

What a bizarre idea. Spain is huge and delivering parts where they are needed when they are needed would be impossible. I buy my parts for my modern cars online from a German website. It is available in many languages including English, payment is accepted by bank transfer or card, their prices are very good and delivery to other European countries is cheap and fast. A one man band would not be able to compete. I buy parts for my vintage car from a specialist in the UK their operation is also slick.


----------



## Brit (really)

n455 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm driving over to Spain and I've heard from a few people that car parts are really expensive over there? Is this true? And why is this the case?
> 
> I'm thinking about bringing some brand new parts over to sell there to cover my travelling costs but is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks guys


The cost of cheap parts bought in the U.K. plus the travelling costs of taking your van to Spain and back is going to equal a van load of expensive parts.


----------



## stephanie m

So what websites are cheap and deliver to Portugal? I need a bunch of parts


----------



## country boy

Veh: MAKE,MODEL & YEAR would be helpful if you want a proper answer...standing by!


----------



## Pazcat

I'm reasonably certain that as of fairly recently you cannot sell spare parts second hand in Spain unless it goes through a registered place.

That said I have found conflicting info on this.

Así es la nueva ley sobre los vehículos al final de su vida útil - AutofÃ¡cil

La Nueva Ley SÍ permite vender piezas de segunda mano entre particulares - Motor Design


----------



## Overandout

Pazcat said:


> I'm reasonably certain that as of fairly recently you cannot sell spare parts second hand in Spain unless it goes through a registered place.
> 
> That said I have found conflicting info on this.
> 
> Así es la nueva ley sobre los vehículos al final de su vida útil - AutofÃ¡cil
> 
> La Nueva Ley SÍ permite vender piezas de segunda mano entre particulares - Motor Design


The new law applies only to the sale and use of second hand parts. In effect the law prevents private individuals from becoming "black market breakers".

New parts have "always" had to be homolgated parts to be legal in Spain under long standing laws.

This is particularly relevant if buying parts from the UK (but in reality most UK sourced parts are homolgated in Spain because they come from majr suppliers and are the same as parts on offer in Spain).

The problem comes when parts are sourced from outside Europe. I have a motorcycle that I customized in Thailand, and I cannot legally register it in Spain as it has parts sourced in Asia which are not homolgated.


----------

